# Labs were "normal", but I still feel like crap. Hashimoto's, maybe?



## Astrid (Aug 31, 2012)

My labs were:
TSH: 1.431
Free T4: 1.09
Total T3: 70
Free T3: 2.5
I asked for a Total T4 to be done also, but for some reason they did not run that test...

What do I do? The doctor says I am normal, even though I feel horrible. I'm constpated, cold, I eat 800-1000 calories a day and I'm gaining weight. I'm horribly depressed and fatigued, and I pretty much have no motivation to do anything anymore. I know my TSH looks pretty good, but as far as I'm aware the other labs were on the low side. So I'm thinking maybe testing antibodies for Hashimoto's? Or what about cortisol? I have been under a lot of stress lately, but I also have a tendency to be sort of high-strung anyway.

What do you think I should do?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome, Astrid! I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. Thyroid problems can suck the life out of you.

A few things:

1. Can you post the ranges your lab uses? It's hard to tell how off your numbers might be without the ranges.

2. Have you ever been tested for antibodies? TPO Ab, TG Ab, etc.? Sometimes your levels may look normal but if you have high antibodies you can still have all of the symptoms and side effects of thyroid problems.

3. Did you see an endocrinologist or was this a PCP who did the testing and diagnosis?

4. Are you on any type of thyroid medication?

Sorry for all of the questions, but it will be a good starting point for those here to hopefully give you some advice.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 31, 2012)

jenny v said:


> Welcome, Astrid! I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. Thyroid problems can suck the life out of you.
> 
> A few things:
> 
> ...


1. I don't know what ranges my lab uses, they didn't tell me. They just told me I was "normal" and when I asked for the numbers, this is what they gave me.

2. No, I haven't, but I really want to.

3. I just saw my physician.

4. Nope, in fact I'm on no medications at all.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Astrid said:


> My labs were:
> TSH: 1.431
> Free T4: 1.09
> Total T3: 70
> ...












Could you please re-type your lab results with the ranges straight across? Different labs use different ranges. When you do this, it will be sooooooooooo much appreciated and we will be able to hone in on the situation.

You sure sound like you have a thyroid issue. Once we look at your labs, we can advise on further testing.

Looks like your FT3 is really low but w/o the range I can't be sure!!

Thanks for joining.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would definitely recommend two things--1) call your doctor's office back and ask for the ranges on your labs (they should know these just by looking at your paperwork from the lab), and 2) find an endocrinologist. It definitely sounds like you need an expert in thyroid issues and not just a normal primary care doctor. Endos can be more in tune to what your numbers are saying and how medication might be able to help.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys. I was just wondering why the ranges should be different for different labs if they run the same tests? I used some ranges online for comparison, I didn't know I needed that particular lab's ranges.
I'll call them back later.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Astrid said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I was just wondering why the ranges should be different for different labs if they run the same tests? I used some ranges online for comparison, I didn't know I needed that particular lab's ranges.
> I'll call them back later.
> Thanks again everyone


Lab ranges vary because lab's are made by different companies whi then likely bid to get the business. I have different lab ranges using the same lab all the time - it's irritating because the doctor looks at the lab result but not necessarily the range so a 1.4 FT-4 on one may be mid or 3/4 range while only mid to lower 1/2 with another.

This is why most on this board request to see your lab ranges.

As far as memory - for me the busier I am the harder it is to remember. I've thrown my car keys away, and cannot tell you how many times I walk into a room and cannot remember why I am in there. I have insomnia and usually blame my memory issues on that as I am not hypo.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Astrid. I'm new here, too. I could've written your title line, though this summer, I feel hyper when my labs say I'm normal.

Still, since I first started looking at my thyroid about 20 months ago, the labs always lagged a bit behind my symptoms. I felt bad, lost hair and gained some weight, had some memory issues while my TSH said I was still within normal range. When I did follow up labs in a few months, the TSH had caught up. Same thing happened this spring. I felt low, but my TSH looked fine. Perfect even. Then, I started feeling overmedicated but my TSH suddenly indicated hypo (while FT3 and FT4 look normal).

It's been a long, uncomfortable mess since then. I was diagnosed with Hashi's and thanks to a lot of feedback from this board, I've learned to see this 'lag' time b/w the symptom and the lab as having a lot to do with the presence of antibodies. So I would recommend pressing for the antibody testing. My endo told me the anti-thyroglobulin AB test wasn't as conclusive as the Peroxidase. TSI also contributes to the dissonance between lab values and symptoms for me I think.

Did you already try asking for an endo referral. My primary basically okay's any referral I throw at her. I like that about her. I hope your primary is eager to foist you off on specialists too (not that the endo will be magic, but s/he might be more willing to do more detailed tests...). Good luck.


----------

